# Thursday/Belleville/b there or b square!



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

Our demoratic society has chosen, 42.86% of six choices! So Belleville it is! Without a fish goddess in our urban combat fishing realm, we will have to rely on The belleville bimbo and the huron river drive hussy to smile on us once again! OBI-WON KUMMA(craig) will be going for an unprecedented 3rd consecutive triumph. Wench and i expect to arrive about 4:48, rain expected to start falling about 4:46.....For any newbies attending, you may want to be thinking MUSKY to dethrone Craig.............


----------



## scottyhoover (Dec 24, 2002)

I'm probably gonna make it....bringing a ringer boat. Rain depending.

trying to do some of this.....(for you bill)


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I have a little unfinished rigging job going on the beat up old battlewagon. if I get it done tonight, I'll be there to test it out.


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

ill be there as long as the lightning bolts arent flyin. i think ill be on this supposed ringer boat scotty speaks of. all i know is I'm in the boat so we are basically garaunteed to catch fish!!


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

I am taking the boat to work, if it ain't pouring rain, or Thundering & Flashing, I'll stop in, otherwise...I'll head to the barn..


----------



## jimbobway (Mar 19, 2002)

I'll be there ,should have a empty seat .


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

Boys and I should be there. Will let the boys decide if it is raining, but after last week, I'm pretty sure they will be a go. Did some wiring on it this week, new stern light (tired of messing with those useless portables), and fused the trolling motor (finally). Wife thinks I'm nuts spending time fixing up a boat I will probably be selling this summer.


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

See you guys there this evening!

Hey Craig, you got a seat belt for that throne sounds like the Indians are getting restless :yikes: :16suspect


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

probably have to stop & pick up a couple cane poles & some bobbers so I fit in in the neighborhood :lol: 
Good thing I took my dog box out of the truck this morning, had a dream last night while I was fishing & I saw my dog box go down the road in a truck with southern plates on it heading down I-94 :lol: 
Bringing my 12ga. gaff incase I run into a big one  

Wally


----------



## ZobZob (Oct 27, 2002)

drwink said:


> probably have to stop & pick up a couple cane poles & some bobbers so I fit in in the neighborhood :lol:
> Good thing I took my dog box out of the truck this morning, had a dream last night while I was fishing & I saw my dog box go down the road in a truck with southern plates on it heading down I-94 :lol:
> Bringing my 12ga. gaff incase I run into a big one
> 
> Wally


Watch it... some of us live in Belleville/Van Buren Township! :evil:


----------



## dongiese (Jun 10, 2002)

Hey is there a size limit on boats in bellville? 22' 24'????

need to do a test run and thought hey why not there and fish to.


----------



## kumma (Jul 12, 2002)

trouttime said:


> See you guys there this evening!
> 
> Hey Craig, you got a seat belt for that throne sounds like the Indians are getting restless :yikes: :16suspect


Yep you scratch and claw your way to the top and they all come after ya.  Just as long as we keep the stench of the foul skunk away it will have been a good day.


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

yep there is a size limits on belleville for boats..no cruise ships! short of that anything you can launch is welcome, water depth at launch should accomodate any trailerable size craft!


----------

